# Tivo Network Remote Protocol Help



## ultrajones

I am writing a program that uses the Tivo Network Remote Protocol. You can find it at: http://www.tivo.com/assets/images/a.../TiVo_TCP_Network_Remote_Control_Protocol.pdf

I am having a problem with my Tivo Mini. It is rejecting "SETCH 203" with a CH_FAILED INVALID_CHANNEL response. Anyone know why this is failing? Channel 203 is valid and works perfectly on my Tivo 4 and Tivo Roamio.

Regards,
Ultrajones


----------



## wmcbrine

Well, the Mini hasn't got a tuner...


----------



## ultrajones

Yes, I know.


----------



## davidblackledge

ultrajones said:


> I am writing a program that uses the Tivo Network Remote Protocol. You can find it at: http://www.tivo.com/assets/images/a.../TiVo_TCP_Network_Remote_Control_Protocol.pdf
> 
> I am having a problem with my Tivo Mini. It is rejecting "SETCH 203" with a CH_FAILED INVALID_CHANNEL response. Anyone know why this is failing? Channel 203 is valid and works perfectly on my Tivo 4 and Tivo Roamio.
> 
> Regards,
> Ultrajones





wmcbrine said:


> Well, the Mini hasn't got a tuner...





ultrajones said:


> Yes, I know.


So, wmbrine, in his usual minimalist way, is saying that it doesn't make sense for the mini to accept the "SETCH" command since it has no tuner to set a channel on.
Yes, it's a little contrary to logic since you CAN change the channel FROM the mini using the REAL remote, but I guess that's not how TiVo decided to implement it.
Instead you might be able to SETCH on the Roamio that the mini is connected to, but that seems like it would change the tuner that the Mini ISN'T watching. I don't know all the features of the protocol, but unless you can identify which tuner you want to drive with the SETCH command, then you might be dead in the water with this feature. Maybe it would work to send individual number key commands?


----------



## ultrajones

I found a work-around... I use IRCODE instead of SETCH when the Tivo "service=" is empty. When changing channels on a Tivo Mini, it now requires 4 command instead of 1, but it works.



Code:


tivoconnect=1                   ' Used to serve as an identifying "signature
swversion=20.3.8-01-2-746       ' This value describes the "primary" software running on the TCM
method=broadcast                ' broadcast (for packets sent using UDP) 
identity=xxxxxxxxxx              ' This value should be unique to the originating TCM 
machine=Media Room              ' This value contains human readable text, naming the TCM, suitable for display to the user. 
platform=tcd / Series4          ' tcd (for TiVo DVR beacons) 
services=TiVoMediaServer:80/http  ' Is empty for a Tivo Mini

Regards,
Ultrajones


----------



## telemark

Someone else reported this before, but didn't answer my request for more details.

Does the Mini:
Give the same error when sending "FORCECH 203" ?
Reply with "CH_STATUS 203" when changing using IRCODE?


----------

